# Avatar:The Last Airbender & Avatar:The Legend of Korra



## EthanObi (Jan 7, 2013)

Well, With LoK Season 2 approaching, I figured now would be a fairly good time to remake this thread!
Discuss anything and everything that is related to The Show,Comics, Or Funny pictures you find on the internet here!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 8, 2013)

When is LoK Season 2 coming out? I need to mark my mental calender.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 8, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> When is LoK Season 2 coming out? I need to mark my mental calender.


I heard it was going to be aired this summer, but that's all I have heard.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 8, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> I heard it was going to be aired this summer, but that's all I have heard.


 
So "Not Soon Enough" is the release date?


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 8, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> I heard it was going to be aired this summer, but that's all I have heard.


 
The anime site that I use (hows that gbatemp rule book?) says March 21st,


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 8, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Anime Ultima says March 21st,


 
I lol'd that they say "English dubbed".


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 8, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Some sources say March 21st.


 
Oh man please let that be true


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 8, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I lol'd that they say "English dubbed".


Well I guess there can be dubs in different languages.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 8, 2013)

@Black-Ice
I have a few issues with that.
1. It's not an official announcement
2. They said "English Dub" which makes it sound like English wasn't the native language to begin with.
3. That's a pirate anime site and against the rules.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 8, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Well I guess there can be dubs in different languages.


 
Well it's just that it's native English dubbed and it reminds me of some image I saw. It was a screencap of Yahoo! Answers where someone was asking for the Japanese dub of Avatar TLA because they "enjoy watching shows in their native language" and the response was something like "Are you such a weaboo that you assumed Avatar was a Japanese show?"


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 8, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well it's just that it's native English dubbed and it reminds me of some image I saw. It was a screencap of Yahoo! Answers where someone was asking for the Japanese dub of Avatar TLA because they "enjoy watching shows in their native language" and the response was something like "Are you such a weaboo that you assumed Avatar was a Japanese show?"


Oh Thats just the way the url lists any anime on the anime site i use. regardless of whether they have a dubbed or subbed.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 8, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Oh Thats just the way the url lists any anime on anime ultima. regardless of whether they have a dubbed or subbed.


 
Technically it's a cartoon. Anime are Japanese-made productions.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 8, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> @Black-Ice
> I have a few issues with that.
> 1. It's not an official announcement
> 2. They said "English Dub" which makes it sound like English wasn't the native language to begin with.
> 3. That's a pirate anime site and against the rules.


True,
I just explained it in my post to guild
Holy crap lemme remove it then, thanks


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 8, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> True,
> I just explained it in my post to guild
> Holy crap lemme remove it then, thanks


Yeah, you still can't mention the site.

Still, it's not an official announcement from Nick, thus there's really no point getting excised about it.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 8, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Yeah, you still can't mention the site.
> 
> Still, it's not an official announcement from Nick, thus there's really no point getting excised about it.


Alrighty, I think i've satisfied the gbatemp rule book. Thanks again dude.
And yhh thats true, season 1 was released online around march so i'm hopeful that they're right and season 2 will do the same.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 8, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Alrighty, I think i've satisfied the gbatemp rule book. Thanks again dude.
> And yhh thats true, season 1 was released online around march so i'm hopeful that they're right and season 2 will do the same.


I wouldn't hold my breathe. Two things come out of being pessimistic on the release date. 
1. If it does come out on March 21, you will be pleasantly surprised and it will be a good day for all.
2. If it doesn't come on March 21, you will be satisfied that you weren't expecting it to out and not have your hopes deleted.


----------

